# First Agility Outing



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Well Saturday we participated in an agility demo. A local metro park was having a "Dog Days of Summer" and asked a friend who does agility to put on a demo. We had a small course with half a dozen jumps, weaves, and a couple of tunnels. The area was snow fenced off, and there were about 16 of us there to play with our dogs. Hubby took Quinn and I took Gabby. 

This was Gabby's first agility away from home or class. She didn't blink an eye. She never went off to sniff, though once she did go get her tug toy before I was ready. We are trying to figure out how to do the balance between toys and treats, neither I can carry when I am on course with her. I was only jumping her 8" and let me tell you.... my Gabby is a TUNNEL SUCKER!!!! LOL It was pretty funny. However with each run we got more and more focused, I think she did 5 altogether. 

The second to last run, I realized I was waiting for her to exit the tunnels. That was what I had to do with Belle. If I got too far out in front of Belle she slowed down. However I realized, I don't have to do that with Gabby, in fact with Gabby's speed I am better off getting out away from her so I can handle whatever needs to be done. So I made that my last run goal, to leave her in the tunnels. You know what?! Gabby FLEW out of the tunnel down the line of jumps, I was able to get the front cross in, sent her into the next tunnel (far entry) and jump the last two jumps in a 90 degree turn! I was actually amazed she jumped the two jumps out of the tunnel. Thought she might just run after me. She is still a puppy. 

I think she will be a really nice agility dog one day. I just have to get her to stop jumping AT me for treats and her toy. Like I said, I don't carry them any more.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats sounds like a great learning experience! What a pupper! Go Gabby!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds like she did great  one of the best parts of demos is the crowd usually does not even realize when a dog makes a mistake so you can see areas that need work as well as rewarding like crazy


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Good job, Gabby! Way to go......


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yeah Gabby!! She's an awesome, all around dog! I just love her.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds like a great time! I would love to do agility, but I don't think _*I'm *_smart enough to remember where I need to be, let alone figure out what a front cross, rear cross is. Old dog...No new tricks!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> Sounds like a great time! I would love to do agility, but I don't think _*I'm *_smart enough to remember where I need to be, let alone figure out what a front cross, rear cross is. Old dog...No new tricks!


I am probably older than you 

It's a lot of fun and very addicting. Much like field work Dogs love it.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Wahoo, awesome Ann, Gabby is going to have you cranking lol


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> I am probably older than you
> 
> It's a lot of fun and very addicting. Much like field work Dogs love it.


Hehe, tell you a secret, I ordered an agility book I saw recommended a while ago. I have the desire, don't know if the old body can keep up (so I just blame my mind ).


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

ROFL Laura I am older than Anne and am going to start a new pup next year, give it a try, just look and see how many of us ahem..elders are out running /in my case walking around rofl..


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Way to go Gabby and Ann!



DNL2448 said:


> Sounds like a great time! I would love to do agility, but I don't think _*I'm *_smart enough to remember where I need to be, let alone figure out what a front cross, rear cross is. Old dog...No new tricks!


Well I'm pretty old for this game, but I keep trying! It's really embarrassing when I get lost half way through a course in class and Roxy barks at me. I need to practice visualizing the course in my head before I run it. A friend told me about a handler that can barely walk around the course. She just stands in the middle of the ring and points to the obstacles and her dog follows her hand signals. There is hope for us old folks in agility.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

jimla said:


> A friend told me about a handler that can barely walk around the course. She just stands in the middle of the ring and points to the obstacles and her dog follows her hand signals. There is hope for us old folks in agility.


I have a friend who unfortunately in the last year lost her golden at age 6 to cancer. He had 5 MACH's, and she was in her 70's. What an incredible team. Also there is a man who runs a lab, he has Parkinson's and he I believe is in his 70's as well. AMAZING to watch.

I think a lot of people start when they retire because they have the time to train. I will admit, junior handlers who are not that common, are the ones who should be running this sport.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Glad you are out and about having fun with her!! I look forward to when you start to trial her!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That sounds like so much fun! Did you get any video? Go Gabby!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Actually we might. I have to get it off the camera and into You Tube. It won't be her "good" run but we may have Gabby in motion.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I want to see it!!!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Me too!!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Me three!!!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Ok I will ask the hubby to get it on the computer... Not sure I know how yet with the videos. 

Stay tuned. Hopefully yet today.


----------

